
Skull Island – Google Maps - tedmiston
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Skull+Island/@-0.2393111,-122.5331713,3z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x9d21f33bb3cf4851:0x716f2a03bdff60bb
======
tedmiston
This is an invented POI created by Google for an upcoming movie, Kong: Skull
Island. I just thought it was interesting that they put it on gMaps.

------
flukus
Disappointing, I was expecting to see an actual map in there.

